# Dvr Help And Dock Help



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

So I use Launcher Pro Plus and I have been trying to figure out how to have a custom dock background, but be able to make icons with dvr and place them anywhere on the dock...anyone know how to do this? Also, it seems like I have tried the majority of dvr widget sizes and their either a bit too big or way to small...any ideas on how to fix that?
Thanks!


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

Best way to have a good looking dock background us to use gimp or Photoshop to put the dock into the wallpaper itself. You can also embed your icons into the wallpaper as well, and put a blank .PNG as a shortcut.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

XxNLGxX said:


> Best way to have a good looking dock background us to use gimp or Photoshop to put the dock into the wallpaper itself. You can also embed your icons into the wallpaper as well, and put a blank .PNG as a shortcut.


Ah, gotcha then you just dont use a dock and can place the icons anywhere. Thanks! Will just have to learn how to add the dock to the wallpaper in photoshop


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

If someone could give me some good info on how to add the dock to the wallpaper in photoshop (I have CS4) that would be awesome


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

Open both the wall and dock in Photoshop. Use the rectangular marquee to select the entire dock ctrl+c to copy it. Go to your wall, right click and select paste as new layer, size it how you want, right click a layer, go to the bottom and click flatten image. Save as a PNG


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

XxNLGxX said:


> Open both the wall and dock in Photoshop. Use the rectangular marquee to select the entire dock ctrl+c to copy it. Go to your wall, right click and select paste as new layer, size it how you want, right click a layer, go to the bottom and click flatten image. Save as a PNG


Thanks a lot!! If I could ask for one more favor that would be awesome...how do you do it the other way as well with embeding the icons?


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

Same as embedding the dock, just paste them in and size and place them, then flatten the image


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay and how do you add a shortcut to icons so you can press on them and they do something


----------



## polo4life (Nov 13, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Okay and how do you add a shortcut to icons so you can press on them and they do something


With the blank .png placed over it...


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

polo4life said:


> With the blank .png placed over it...


Oh durr....


----------

